# odd request im looking for classical composer born june 16 my birthday please?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dont ask me i dont know why , perhaps im supersticieous into astrology and zodiac symbolism, just wondering?

:tiphat:
let's says im a pure gemini since born 16 of the month?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Born June 16th 1838 – Frederic Archer, English organist, composer, and conductor (d. 1901).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

René Ouvrard

https://www.musicologie.org/Biographies/o/ouvrard_rene.html


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Eugene YSAYE, June 16, 1858.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

June 16, 1792

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Johnson_(composer)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

June 16th 1952, Gino Vanelli






I couldn't resist. I wouldn't normally post such a cheeky video, but this video is so dated, and so funny. And Gino Vanelli is from Montreal.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Tomaso Albinoni on the 14th, Edvard Grieg on the 15th, Igor Stravinsky on the 17th, and Charles Gounod on the 18th. Maybe that's close enough for you? Unfortunately, I don't see any well known composer born on June 16th--only a bunch of composers whose music I don't know:

1633 Nathaniel Schnittelbach
1637 Giovanni Paulo Colonna

1752 Meingosus Gaelle

1843 David Popper
1843 Jan Malat
1853 Johan Gustaf Emil Sjogren
1863 Paul Antonin Vidal

1901 Conrad Beck
1903 Huldreich Georg Fruh
1916 Francis Lopez
1923 Ake Hermanson
1923 Henryk Czyz
1929 James K. Randall
1931 Ivo Petric
1934 Lucia Dlugoszewski

and, as mentioned, 1952 Gino Vannelli...

If you go to You Tube, you may be able to find a kindred spirit among the above composers. But, as I said, I don't know any of them, except for Vannelli... 

No wait!, I missed one--yes, there was a famous composer born on your birthday, Eugene Ysäye, on June 16th, 1858. (Edit--I now see that Lark beat me to it.)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Now, Dlugoszewski, she was something ...

Fire Fragile Flight 



Tender Theatre 



Fountain, ballet


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

John Adam Hiller (1720-1804) and Maurice Durufle (1902-1986) are both reasonably well-known and died on June 16. Does that count?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That's a good idea, finding composers who were born on your birthday. I'm a jazz fan, and back when I found out that Eric Dolphy died on my 10th birthday, I somehow felt guilty.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Larkenfield said:


> Eugene YSAYE, June 16, 1858.


June, July, what difference?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Heino Eller died on your birthday if that is of any interest:

( 3/07/1887 - 6/16/1970 )	ELLER, Heino

Searching that page on 6/16/ yields only one birthdate match:

( 6/16/1858 - 5/12/1931 ) YSAYE, Eugene


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Why are you asking others to do a simple web search for you? You clearly know how to use the internet, so why not try google?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Chromatose said:


> Why are you asking others to do a simple web search for you? You clearly know how to use the internet, so why not try google?


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Happy birthday for tomorrow!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Happy birthday for tomorrow!* thank you mister Robert Pickett


----------

